
Slideas Is a (Visual) Markdown Presentations Editor for Mac - Rickmd
https://www.slideas.app/
======
Rickmd
I've just released a new Mac App that may interest you. It is a Markdown
Presentations Editor. To have an idea of what it is, imagine Ulysses and
Keynote have a baby. It is called Slideas
([https://www.slideas.app/](https://www.slideas.app/))

You can use the app from the outline to the final presentation.

It has all the features we can expect from a decent presentation application:
\- Multiple themes, palettes and layouts \- Various types of content: basic
markdown but also graphs, diagrams, vector icons, math, ... \- Presenter mode,
PDF export

I keep the list sort because it is better to see it in action: \- Video:
[https://vimeo.com/385002379](https://vimeo.com/385002379)

